# Hello From Afghanistan



## PamPam0322

My name is Pamela Pillow-Spurgeon. I am currently deployed in Afghanistan. I joined a knitting class Sat. and I love it! My vision is to eventually be able to knit a pair of funky socks :lol:


----------



## dmeade

Welcome from a fellow knitter and crocheter from Rochester, NY. You will find this a friendly forum.


----------



## sandknitter

welcome glad to have you part of the the kp family


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Hello and welcome from Australia. This site can become very addictive. Best wishes to you and your mates while you are in Afghanistan.


----------



## ladysjk

Welcome from Oregon, I always feel like I am on Miss America when I say that...stay safe.


----------



## elsienicholls

Welcome from Poseburg, Oregon.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Welcome from Texas. So glad you found a class and this forum. Knitting can be a great stress reliever, a good way to pass down time and a productive activity for a lifetime. ENJOY....


----------



## TammyK

Welcome to the forum, and thank you for your service. :thumbup: Please stay safe!


----------



## DickWorrall

Welcome from RI. 
I was in the Vietnam War.
Stationed in PhuBai.
Dick


----------



## kacey64

Welcome from Iowa Pam. This is a great group. Everyone is so helpful. It is just lots of fun! Good luck in your knitting class and stay safe.


----------



## bcjane

welcome from Thailand


----------



## Jean Keith

Welcome from the Heartland. This group is fun to be with, learn from and one that will always have your back. Thank you for serving and stay safe.


----------



## kay2155

Welcome from Kentucky this is a great site for learning and meeting some wonderful people


----------



## amudaus

PamPam a very big welcome to you from the east coast of yorkshire.


----------



## Eugenia Poulos

Welcome from Atlanta .I do hope for you safe return yours and All the others .


----------



## PITA

Welcome from Killeen, Texas. My husband is currently in Afghanistan as well. Has been deployed for almost a year. Will be home next month!! Stay safe and know our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## PITA

.


----------



## momanna

I presume you are military. God bless you! Thank you for your service to our country.

Happy knitting :lol:


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Welcome to the family. So pleased to know you are able to take the time to do some knitting. Thank You for your service to provide us with the Freedom we all enjoy. My son was in Afghanistan for 1 year with the Navy SeaBee's. I hope that you are safe and protected. God Bless you and I will keep you in my Prayers.
Deb


----------



## ert

Welcome from VA. Stay safe and thank you for your service.


----------



## Pocahontas

Welcome from Alabama. So glad you have the opportunity and access to join with us here in this lovely place. Hope it will serve as a pleasant diversion while you are deployed. Do stay in touch with us. God bless you and your service to our wonderful country. Thank you.


----------



## Melz

Welcome from California. Thank you for your service. 
This forum is awesome. So many nice, helpful and talented people on this forum. 

My son was in Afghanistan with the Navy SeaBee's. Stay safe.

Maria


----------



## Joanie 5

Welcome from Vermont. God bless you for your service. I pray for your safe return. Enjoy the site, it is great.


----------



## Joanie 5

Welcome from Vermont. God bless you for your service. I pray for your safe return. Good luck with the knitting. Enjoy this site it is great.


----------



## Stablebummom

Welcome from Michigan! You will love this site-everyone here is very supportive and helpful. I haven't found a question yet that they can't answer! Thank you for your service!


----------



## Araciel

Hello and welcome from Nockamixon , Pa. Thank you for your service, in this site you will find wonderful friends and help any time any day.
Check Ravelry.com for some funky socks, and many other items, many are free. Is a free member site. You are in my prayers. Stay safe, and God bless you.


----------



## tinam

Hello from Bolton, Lancashire in the UK. xx


----------



## Junglehair

Welcome Pamela, from Australia.


----------



## gracemd

Hi Pam, and welcome. You'll enjoy this site, there is a lot of good info here. AND, thank you for your service! :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46

Welcome from Sunny Florida. This is the most amazing forum. The minute you join it, you become family. There is so much support and encouragement here. Happy knitting and thank you for all you do for us here at home. You are more appreciated than words can say.


----------



## journey7

Hi and a warm welcome to you from upstate New York. Please be safe - and thank you. You'll be knitting funky socks soon.


----------



## eggplantlady

Welcome from Georgia! I hope this site brings you a great deal of camaraderie, stress relief and fun! How do you manage to get yarn?


----------



## Grammax8

Welcome from Ct. So glad you have found a way to relieve stress. This forum is wonderful and will bring you lots of laughs as well as great information. You'll definitely find many who have things in common with you and that is a comfort. Thank you for your service to our country and pray you return to your homeland safely.


----------



## CraftyDeville

PamPam0322 said:


> My name is Pamela Pillow-Spurgeon. I am currently deployed in Afghanistan. I joined a knitting class Sat. and I love it! My vision is to eventually be able to knit a pair of funky socks :lol:


Welcome Pamela! This site, and your knitting will be a great distraction from the challenges you are facing daily. Stay safe and enjoy.

Best wishes

Carole


----------



## bonmouse65

Hello from Florida! So glad to see you here! You will find many friends here. Stay safe and am very grateful for your service to our country. This is a craft that will carry you through your entire life and give you many hours of fun. When you get those funky socks made, post a picture for us.


----------



## slmeriwether

Welcome! Thank you for serving our Country!!!!


----------



## toto

A big welcome from Al. I curently have a son and daughter in law there. You will get a lot of enjoyment out of knitting; even your mistakes will be fun.Stay safe!


----------



## knitwit112

Hi there Pamela, and wecome to KP...You're gonna love it here...Wonderful people,,,great tips...and may I say thank you and all the Allied Troops for your service...Stay Safe and God Bless !!!


----------



## heffernb

Welcome to KP and thank you for your service to our country. My husband served in Vietnam. Please let us know of anything you and your fellow troops need.


----------



## Rhonda-may

Hi and welcome from Australia and enjoy learning to knit and take care


----------



## conniesews

Good Morning, and Welcome. Please enjoy this site. We are a great bunch. I admire you for your service to our country and for starting a new hobby. It can be additive but so much fun. Have a great day.


----------



## STITCH124

Welcome Pam. Atlanta here too. Glad to hear you've found the joy of knitting!


----------



## knitgirl389

PamPam0322 said:


> My name is Pamela Pillow-Spurgeon. I am currently deployed in Afghanistan. I joined a knitting class Sat. and I love it! My vision is to eventually be able to knit a pair of funky socks :lol:


Hi Pam,
Thank you so much for serving and protecting us! and welcome to KP you are going to love it here! I am looking forward to seeing pics of those funky socks you WILL knit one day.


----------



## SaxonLady

momanna said:


> I presume you are military. God bless you! Thank you for your service to our country.
> 
> Happy knitting :lol:


Or whichever country you are from!


----------



## SaxonLady

Pam, you are welcome here in KP. Stay safe out there, and keep knitting.
We do not know which country you are from, so thank you for your service to make the world a safer place.


----------



## Andrea M

Welcome Pamela. Hope you will keep us at KP up to date on your knitting progress.Stay safe & thank you for your service.


----------



## VBeechinor

Welcome from NY


----------



## jleighton

so nice to hear from you for picking up a new hobby to keep you busy. you will love knitting. thank you for serving to keep me and my loved ones safe. praying for your safety.


----------



## Toyknitter

Welcome and thank you from Western NY. Be safe. Mary


----------



## Susabella

Hello and welcome from Florida.


----------



## Suzinky

Welcome from Kentucky--you have joined a great bunch of people! As a group, I think we know everything there is to know about knitting  So glad to have you with us and thank you for your willingness to serve. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ciyona

Welcome Pam, You will enjoy this forum, there is so many Ladies and Gent's that offer such good help for all of us. May I say I apperciate your service. My husband was in the navy he is retired now. You stay as safe as you can and be sure to come home well. Have fun getting to know everyone here. I hope you got plenty of flash drives to save your patterns on easier to stuff in your bags when you come home.

God Bless you and all of those serving with you.

Pat


----------



## granyydragon

Welcome, from Ontario. I hope you find knitting as relaxing and stress releaving as I do. Good luck with your class.


----------



## judi wess

Welcome from the mountains. There are lots of us military Moms stateside wishing you a safe deployement. Are you able to get yarn locally?


----------



## britgirl

Welcome from Northern Virginia. You'll find this a warm and welcoming site with people willing and able to help you with any of your knitting problems.
Sue


----------



## lawrencji

Welcome. I've been knitting for less than a year and have recently finished my first pair of wool socks. I absolutely LOVE them! It's much easier than I thought it would be - go for it and enjoy!


----------



## Charlene M

PamPam0322 said:


> My name is Pamela Pillow-Spurgeon. I am currently deployed in Afghanistan. I joined a knitting class Sat. and I love it! My vision is to eventually be able to knit a pair of funky socks :lol:


Thank you so much for your brave service. God bless and keep you. Have fun with us.

CharleneM


----------



## Tinker Belle

What a wonderful hobby to learn while you are away. Welcome to KP and thank you for your service there.


----------



## Patti110654

Welcome from Pennsylvania, Pam. . . you'll love it here. . . praying for your safety!!!


----------



## nana r

Welcome from Andover,MA - glad that you joined us - you will enjoy this site - so much help - Thank you for serving - stay safe


----------



## shayfaye

welcome from Southwest Virginia. God speed.


----------



## themightywah

Hi There from Hampshire UK, glad to see another member, this place is a wealth of knowledge cant believe it took me so long to notice and join


----------



## cathie white

Welcome to KP, Pamela. For a beginner knitter , the easiest way to knit funky socks is to use self striping yarn, or variegated yarn---the yarn makes the design. Obviously, when you have more experience, you could do a more complicated design. 
How long will you be in Afghanistan? I'm sure there are lots of people(me included) who would send you yarn, as I'm not sure what you'll be able to find there.


PamPam0322 said:


> My name is Pamela Pillow-Spurgeon. I am currently deployed in Afghanistan. I joined a knitting class Sat. and I love it! My vision is to eventually be able to knit a pair of funky socks :lol:


----------



## CharleneB

Welcome from KY and to the forum. My son in law is at Camp Leatherneck and we spent 27 years in the Army. Stay safe and happy knitting.


----------



## Revan

Welcome Pamela. I am proud to meet a fellow knitter as yourself. Thank you for being in the U.S. Military. My family supports all of you in your endeavor. My dad served proudly in three wars for the U.S. Thank you for being a part of this wonderful forum. You will really enjoy it. :-D


----------



## Tammy289

Hi Pam,
Thank you for your service and God be with you!
Some thoughts regarding funky socks...
Self stripping yarn is one way that's easy.
Using different colors for the cuff, heel, toe, instep is anther.
And even more funky is to make the 2 socks different by using different colors for the cuff, heel, toe, instep opposite for each sock.
There are more ways, but those are a start.
Bless you!


----------



## Retiredinpa

Welcome from Wellsboro, PA - the home of the PA Grand Canyon! Thank you for your service and please be safe!


----------



## knitnanny

Welcome Pamela! You can learn and get support here. Keep safe in Afghanistan....


----------



## Novice Sandy

Welcome from NW Arkansas! Coming proudly from those that served our country, and some that are currently serving, I want to say God Bless and keep you safe, and a BIG THANK YOU for your service. Again, God's blessings to you.


----------



## yorkrose52068

welcome from New Smyrna Beach, Florida, you will love it here, so much information and help, just ask.
Thank you for your service, stay safe
Patricia


----------



## mamapr80

Welcome from Northern VA from the mom of a deployed Civilian. (son is with the 82nd Airborne somewhere 'over there')
God bless you for your service your our country, stay safe and knit away. And BTW - socks being knit on circular needles fit comfortably the cargo pocket of the BDUs...
PM me if you need a knitting care package 
Many prayers and much appreciation for doing what you do!
mamapr80
aka Paula


----------



## MacRae

Hello from South Carolina..... you will be knitting socks and unbelievable creations in no time. Everyone is so very helpful and encouraging in this knitting community.


----------



## impatient knitter

PamPam0322 said:


> My name is Pamela Pillow-Spurgeon. I am currently deployed in Afghanistan. I joined a knitting class Sat. and I love it! My vision is to eventually be able to knit a pair of funky socks :lol:


Hey, Pam...Thank you for your service!! And welcom from CT. Re: Funky socks...Just finished my 2nd "funky" pair. The yarn self-striping and looks great. I'll try to send you a picture....gloria


----------



## Ingried

THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE.
STAY SAFE.
Welcome here and have fun with your knitting.


----------



## eggplantlady

cathie white said:


> How long will you be in Afghanistan? I'm sure there are lots of people(me included) who would send you yarn, as I'm not sure what you'll be able to find there.


[/quote]

Exactly what I was thinking! Pam, could you let us know how many knitters you can find that are also serving and tell us what your group would like to make and what you need such as types of yarn and needles? I'm sure many of us would love to send you knitting care kits!


----------



## elcue

Welcome, PamPam. You will soon feel like you are among dear friends here! Helpful people and inspiring photos shared. Show us your projects as you go along. Stay safe over there.


----------



## senia

PamPam0322 said:


> My name is Pamela Pillow-Spurgeon. I am currently deployed in Afghanistan. I joined a knitting class Sat. and I love it! My vision is to eventually be able to knit a pair of funky socks :lol:


Hello and welcome to KP from my house in Virginia, just 5 minutes from the Pentagon.
God be with you and stay safe, Please continue to keep us informed of your knitting prgress.


----------



## Coopwire

Welcome to the forum and thank you for your military service!


----------



## Garedbird

Welcome and a heartfelt thank you for your service from the wife of a retired Army veteran living near Ft. Gordan, GA, our last duty station. May God Bless You and keep you safe.


----------



## wagytails

A Big Texas welcome Pam. So glad you have joined the family.Thanks for your service.


----------



## CharleneB

eggplantlady said:


> cathie white said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long will you be in Afghanistan? I'm sure there are lots of people(me included) who would send you yarn, as I'm not sure what you'll be able to find there.
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot
> Exactly what I was thinking! Pam, could you let us know how many knitters you can find that are also serving and tell us what your group would like to make and what you need such as types of yarn and needles? I'm sure many of us would love to send you knitting care kits!
Click to expand...

Sounds like a great idea! Count me in.


----------



## Stallcup

First of all thank you for what you are doing and welcome from Tennessee. Stay safe. God bless


----------



## kyterp

Welcome from Lexington, KY. Proud to meet you and thank you for your service. Please invite your members to join in, also!


----------



## Vickiknits

Welcome and please stay safe. Thank you for serving our country. We should be knitting you socks!


----------



## Littlenel

Welcome Pamela and thank you so much for your service. If you need any supplies please PM me and I'll send you a package.


----------



## samlilypepper

Welcome from Canada near Ottawa, ON. Stay safe over there and thank-you for all you do. Hope you continue to expand your knitting knowledge and you'll be knitting those funky socks before you know it!


----------



## donutgal55

Welcome from New Hampshire. Enjoy your knitting it is so much fun and this is a great group!


----------



## Cindylu

Welcome Pamela from Kansas ! Great knitting party you joined up with , know you'll love it . Thank you for your service!! Cindy


----------



## sassafras123

eggplantlady said:


> cathie white said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long will you be in Afghanistan? I'm sure there are lots of people(me included) who would send you yarn, as I'm not sure what you'll be able to find there.
Click to expand...

Exactly what I was thinking! Pam, could you let us know how many knitters you can find that are also serving and tell us what your group would like to make and what you need such as types of yarn and needles? I'm sure many of us would love to send you knitting care kits![/quote]

Pam welcome! Thank you for your service. I am sure many of us would love to support you to give back a wee tad for your support.


----------



## Dolori

PamPam0322 said:


> My name is Pamela Pillow-Spurgeon. I am currently deployed in Afghanistan. I joined a knitting class Sat. and I love it! My vision is to eventually be able to knit a pair of funky socks :lol:


A warm and heartfelt greeting from New Jersey. You are welcomed here with open arms. Bless you for being one among thousands who are helping to safeguard our country. We are all proud of you and wish you a safe return.

Dolori


----------



## immunurse

My son was in Iraq in '83 - 84. Thank you for your service to our country (I hate that that is starting to sound trite, but it is a genuine expression of our feelings). Will pray that you stay safe.

Kathryn
(Navy daughter, sister, wife and mother)


----------



## grandmaknit

Hello and Welcome!

Glad you found knitting. Very relaxing. Stay safe over there and let us know what you need and as they say where I come from "you got it". Thank you for your service. My husband served in the USMC a long time ago.
God Bless all who serve.
Grandmaknit
[email protected]


----------



## susannahp

Hello and welcome to the group , waving to you from the shores of Lake Superior in Ontario Canada , keeping you in our prayers to keep you safe.....
hugs Susan


----------



## bamster

Welcome from Canada


----------



## SueFerns

Hello from Redmond, Oregon. Bless you for serving your country. Hope you will keep on knittin and enjoy every stitch. This is a great forum, haven't seen a question yet that hasn't had 2 or 3 answers. (All good answers too!) Welcome.


----------



## jheiens

Welcome and hello, Pam. First off, thank you for your service. Second, socks are not as difficult as we make ourselves believe. They are still only knit with two needles and a stitch at a time. I have a template pattern that makes it possible to knit them with any yarn, any needles, and any guage. If I can be of help, let me know by PMing. Joy Heiens


----------



## Grandma C

Welcome and thank you for serving over there. Knitting is indeed a great stress reliever and a way to be productive in your down time. Hope you enjoy it and learn a lot.


----------



## HappyKnitting

Greetings and welcome from NE Ohio! Do you need some knitting supplies from the states? 

BJ


----------



## jumbleburt

Welcome from Michigan! Thanks for your service. I look forward to knowing more about you and seeing some of your work. 
Jan


----------



## callmechicken

thank you for your service, Pamela, and be safe.


----------



## drausch

Welcome from Maine. Thank you and God bless you for your service. Stay safe, I would like to see you all home and safe.


----------



## andersjw

What a wonderful idea someone had to start a knitting group in the middle of such chaos. Who ever she/he is deserves a big thank you. Keep us updated on your progress and stay safe.


----------



## Laura R

First of all, thank you for your service.

This is a great place for any knitter. You can also join in the chit-chat. This site offers it all.


----------



## mr2

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR SERVICE TO OUR COUNTRY. GOD BLESS


----------



## NanaCaren

Welcome to the KP family.


----------



## aussie nana

A big welcome from San Antonio. Stay safe and thank you and all your fellow soldiers for your service.


----------



## twig

Welcome from Sackville Newbrunswick Canada happy knitting


----------



## Mimi Cora

you will be knitting those sock in no time....you can find lots of help here if needed....


----------



## theresa141

Welcome from Buffalo, NY! Thank you so much for your service to our country. You and all your fellow servicemen/women are much appreciated by many Americans. Good luck with your socks! If you need help with them, you couldn't find a better place to get it than this forum.


----------



## mirogail

Congratulations on the knitting class. So happy there is opportunity to learn while you are out in the boonies. Just read an article in Vogue Knitting titled "Knitting under Fire". Included was the insignia of the Kandahar Combat Knitters. Hope you are able to participate in a knitting group like that one where you are. 

Thank you for your service and be safe. Gail


----------



## ourbaby

welcome from Canada, hope you enjoy this site as much I do.


----------



## MarySandra

Welcome from Yacolt, Washington. You are going to love this site!


----------



## sandymac

Hello from Ludington MI .My daughter-in-law Kathy will soon be deployed there . Good luck with your knitting.Sandy


----------



## Brooklyn

Hi Pam....An Irish Blessing for St.Patrick's Day.....May the road rise to meet you. may the wind be always at your back. May the sun shine warm upon your face, the rain fall soft upon your fields. And until we meet again, may God hold you in the palm of His hand. Welcome from Cutchogue,L.I.,N.Y. God Bless and thank you!


----------



## Punkin

Welcome from sunny Florida. Thank you for all you are doing over there and anything we can help with let us know. PM me if you need or want anything that I can send. Would love to help out. Stay safe.


----------



## Rose Oreilly Sievers

PamPam0322 said:


> My name is Pamela Pillow-Spurgeon. I am currently deployed in Afghanistan. I joined a knitting class Sat. and I love it! My vision is to eventually be able to knit a pair of funky socks :lol:


Welcome Pamela: KP is a very friendly and helpful site. Stay safe.


----------



## The Quiet Knitter

welcome from Washington. I was in Afghanistan in 1977 at a time when things were more peaceful. I have never forgotten it or the people. May you have a safe tour of duty. Knitting is a great stress reducer and a wonderful way to connect with others.


----------



## Nativelady

Welcome from Wisconsin. Glad to have you join us. :thumbup:


----------



## Pennyrose98

Welcome to the site - thank you for the service you are doing. Stay safe and enjoy the knitting.
Donna


----------



## flohel

Welcome and THANK YOU for your service


----------



## Linda U

Welcome to the forum this is a great place for help and ideas. 
Thank you for your service to our country. Keep safe we are praying for all of you who are serving away from home.


----------



## BSH

PamPam0322 said:


> My name is Pamela Pillow-Spurgeon. I am currently deployed in Afghanistan. I joined a knitting class Sat. and I love it! My vision is to eventually be able to knit a pair of funky socks :lol:


Welcome, glad you found the knitting class. You'll find lots of fun free patterns for funky socks online or ask and we can send you some also! 
Enjoy!
Bev from Zeeland, Michigan


----------



## agnescr

Hello and welcome from Fife Scotland


----------



## Grammy Toni

Welcome from San Andreas, Ca! My son and DIL spent 4 1/2 years working with CRS in Herat. They loved the Afghan people. Understand it's pretty bad there now. Stay safe. Lots of prayers going your way.


----------



## kmart1110

Well, welcome to the forum. God Bless You and all the others out there. My son-in-law is out there and will be home next month (4th deployment out there). You will enjoy knitting with all the beautiful yarns out there. Please let us know what we can send you and your classmates. I have more than one of, needles, yarn, etc. I'm sure we all do and we can mail them out.


----------



## grammacat

Welcome from northern NY. Thank you for your service and may God keep you out of harms way.


----------



## gmcmullen

Welcome Pam and thank you for your service. Many blessings to you and the rest of the troops.


----------



## Island Sue

Welcome from Vancouver Island, British Columbia.


----------



## stirfry

PamPam0322 said:


> My name is Pamela Pillow-Spurgeon. I am currently deployed in Afghanistan. I joined a knitting class Sat. and I love it! My vision is to eventually be able to knit a pair of funky socks :lol:


Welcome from Long Island Pamela. We appreciate your service and please stay safe. Hope you get home soon. This site is addictive but lots of fun. Happy knitting.
Doreen


----------



## suthengrl

Hi Pamela!


----------



## stirfry

kmart1110 said:


> Well, welcome to the forum. God Bless You and all the others out there. My son-in-law is out there and will be home next month (4th deployment out there). You will enjoy knitting with all the beautiful yarns out there. Please let us know what we can send you and your classmates. I have more than one of, needles, yarn, etc. I'm sure we all do and we can mail them out.


Great idea. Would also like to help.
Doreen


----------



## kidbear

Welcome from Ludlow Mass Hope you enjoy knitting it gets addictive
Enjoy and stay safe over there


----------



## Sue H

Welcome from Wisconsin, Pam!! As you can see, your fellow knitters and crocheters come from all over the world on this site! You will meet some awesome ladies, and will get help on just about anything under the sun. And speaking of the sun, may it shine on you every day and keep you safe. Thanks from the bottom of my heart, God Bless, and God Speed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schellwendy

Welcome from Vancouver Canada! Good luck with your knitting goal! I look forward to seeing some of the knitting projects from your side of the world! Awesome! "stay safe"


----------



## defiantlady

thanks for your service...what branch of the service are u in?


----------



## Jan3025

Hi Pam,
Welcome to this wonderful forum - be sure to post a photo of you socks when finished and I know you will be able to knit a pair. Thank you very much for your service to our great Country - the USA! 
Jan


----------



## tammyspage

Hello, Thank you for your service. My son was in Afgan for a year, he's been back for a year this coming April, he thinks he will be sent back soon.  
You will have to keep us posted, the knitting group you jioned is that there in Afgan, maybe we can get address and send care pkg to our soliders. Again Thnak Yu for your service.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER

PamPam0322 said:


> My name is Pamela Pillow-Spurgeon. I am currently deployed in Afghanistan. I joined a knitting class Sat. and I love it! My vision is to eventually be able to knit a pair of funky socks :lol:


welcome from Eastbourne UK. Keep safe


----------



## Donnabellah

Pam, I am glad you've made this decision and know it will benefit you in lots of ways. Do they actually have yarn shops where you are or should we be sending yarn to you??


----------



## virginia42

Welcome from Ohio & thx for serving. So glad you found this site.


----------



## diamondbelle

Welcome from Arizona!


----------



## ARknitter

Welcome from Arkansas. Good luck with your socks. You will find lots of great help on the Forum, if you need it. It's a great place to come and visit. Thank you for your service and stay safe!!


----------



## nhauf001

Welcome from Texas! This site is great and I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

Boy have you come to the right place. Sock folks we have so com'on in, put your feet up and make yourself at home. Here are some funky sock patterns for you to think about.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff11/PATTdoubleheelix.php

http://catbordhi.com/books/cats-sweet-tomato-heel-socks-3/


----------



## Katherine d'Armagh

Hi Pamela,

So glad to have you here and to know there are folks knitting in far away places. I'm sure it is a great past time for you. 

When you're ready look up "Joan's Woolese Socks" for your first try. It's a terrific pattern and made so much sense even I was able to make a pair of socks from it with no help! That's really saying something. Do you know about the knitting group in Kandahar? 

Best wishes and welcome, 
Kyt Eubanks
Amarillo, TX


----------



## groovienan

hi and welcome from new brunswick canada, I just love this site it is so helpful, enjoy and stay safe,


----------



## Pat FP

Pampam,
Thanks for your service to our county and hello from Minden,NV


----------



## KarenJo

I join the others in thanking you for your service and welcoming you to KP


----------



## gmarie

Hello Pamela. Please be safe over. We appreciate what you are doing for our country. My son is also over there. You will find so many friendly and helpful people on thes site. Welcome to KP (knitting Paradise, not the old military KP) :lol:


----------



## tricilicious

Welcome from Buckinghamshire, England. Love your name.
You will enjoy everything KP has to offer, which is a lot. Stay safe.


----------



## cattdages

Good luck! There's lots of fun in store!


----------



## whitley

Thank you for your unselfess duty to keep us all safe and enjoy the freedom of doing anything we want. Welcome from NY and stay safe. God Bless you and all your miltary friends. Come home safe. Prayers are with you. Enjoy this site.


----------



## Denise53

Welcome from Florida. Knitting can be so much fun and a good stress reliever. Have fun and keep safe.


----------



## Susie cue

Welcome from Birmingham U K


susie cue


----------



## Topsy

Welcome to the forum. And thank you for your service.


----------



## Jeanie L

Welcome from Mn..Thank you for your serving and may the good Lord keep you all safe..


----------



## tavimama

Hi Pam and welcome - keep safe and don't lose your needles! X


----------



## lwilds

Welcome to the forum! PLEASE let us know if you would like any yarn or anything that we would be able to send you! I have had dear friends deployed to Afghanistan and Iraq as well as all sorts of other places. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for your service in allowing me to be safe here in Michigan. God bless and God speed.


----------



## lobsterlady948867

Welcome from owosso mi


----------



## cathie white

Absolutely!


eggplantlady said:


> cathie white said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long will you be in Afghanistan? I'm sure there are lots of people(me included) who would send you yarn, as I'm not sure what you'll be able to find there.
Click to expand...

Exactly what I was thinking! Pam, could you let us know how many knitters you can find that are also serving and tell us what your group would like to make and what you need such as types of yarn and needles? I'm sure many of us would love to send you knitting care kits![/quote]


----------



## Ranger371

Welcome to KP from Pennsylvania and thank you for your service for our country!


----------



## hawkdream

Welcome from Little Rock, AR, and thank you for your service. Knitting is the best de-stressor I know of!


----------



## Shdy990

thank you


----------



## GrannyDeb

I to envision making a pair of socks, while I am here at home knitting I am keeping our military in prayer. Thank you for your sacrifice for your country. Welcome to Knitting Paradise a home away from home, Deb



PamPam0322 said:


> My name is Pamela Pillow-Spurgeon. I am currently deployed in Afghanistan. I joined a knitting class Sat. and I love it! My vision is to eventually be able to knit a pair of funky socks :lol:


----------



## Lindylou22

Glad you came! Hope you enjoy this site as much as I do. Keep safe.


----------



## Roe

welcome from North Carolina. Please stay safe.


----------



## Forgetfull

Welcome. And thank you for your service>


----------



## nickerina

Welcome from SC, May you be home safe soon!! You will enjoy this forum.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Hello and welcome from sunny (but not at the moment) Southern California.


----------



## Quincy's Mom

Welcome from Jupiter, Fla.


----------



## run4fittness

From a former Army Sgt welcome and enjoy this site. Lots of great people with lots of great ideas!


----------



## craftymatt2

WOW, thank you so much to you and the other troops for everything you have given to keep our country safe and free, stay safe, and have fun knitting, and like everyone else, if you or fellow troopers need care packages, let me know also.
God Bless
Mary

Welcome from Illinois!!


----------



## mjs

PamPam0322 said:


> My name is Pamela Pillow-Spurgeon. I am currently deployed in Afghanistan. I joined a knitting class Sat. and I love it! My vision is to eventually be able to knit a pair of funky socks :lol:


I've been knitting sweaters to be sent to kids in Afghanistan.


----------



## egusmeroli

Welcome to KP, it is really a great place to learn and have fun. Thank you for serving.


----------



## Karena

Welcome from Los Angeles. Hope the KP is beneficial to you. 
Thank you for your service. 
Karen Lundvall


----------



## Knitry

Oh, my goodness. Welcome from Atlanta, GA! I read your intro and wanted to reach out and grab you and hug you tight, tight, tight! Thank you for your service, and I'm so glad you found knitting -- and us! Now come back and tell us more.

And thank you so much for your service, dearheart.


----------



## sbubbles84

Thank you for your service! My brother-in-law was deployed in Afghanistan a couple of years ago with his National Guard Unit. Will keep you and your unit in my prayers...God bless and keep you safe!
Shirley


----------



## quiltwiz

PamPam0322 said:


> My name is Pamela Pillow-Spurgeon. I am currently deployed in Afghanistan. I joined a knitting class Sat. and I love it! My vision is to eventually be able to knit a pair of funky socks :lol:


Hello Pamela

First things first....thank you and bless you for your service to our country.

Welcome to the KP from Central Texas...most fun you will ever have, and learn a lot too. I joined for the same reason as you did. I wear sox every day and want to make my own in all the wild colors.


----------



## deescrafty

Welcome from CA. My nephew was deployed there for 14 months. You'll learn a lot and have a lot of fun with the people of this site.


----------



## Anniern

Welcome from Colorado Springs. Know you will have lots of fun knitting. I started out with a knitting class about two years ago. Now am totally addicted to knitting and to "Knitting Paradise". There are so many wonderful people on this forum. Sometimes I spend more time on the forum than I do on my actual knitting!

I also want to thank you for your servicet to this wonderful country. May God bless you and keep you safe.


----------



## bmbeliever

Welcome from Cape Cod and Thank you verymuch for your service on our behalf. Now to the fun stuff and funky socks! Have a great time here wonderful people and lots of info and fun. again thank you.
Bonnie


----------



## samazon

Welcome to the forum, this is a great place. Thankyou for your service and please be safe :-D


----------



## ChristineK

Hi Pamela - you must let us know if you need knitting items sent to you.


----------



## oregoncaro

Welcome and Thank you very much for your service. My adopted daughter has been home for almost a year now after being recalled to active duty to Afghanistan for a year. If you can send me your address I have inherited bins and bins of yarn from an Aunt and my Mom who recently died. I would love to help you out. Not only yarn but I bet there will some kind of surprise in the package for you and your mates!

I just taught myself to crochet and let me tell you it is sooo addictive.

God Bless you and all our service men and women and bring you home safe.

Carolyn Lowe


----------



## gracieanne

Pamela,
Welcome from California! Enjoy your knitting class and stay safe.


----------



## kmcnaught

Welcome to you. And thank you for all you do. Stay in touch and safe.

Karen


----------



## skfowler

Welcome from Colorado! You'll love this site so many friendly people!


----------



## cbmommacat

Hi Pam! Welcome to this site. The links will give you tons of inspiration!! My son spent the past year at BAF and is now in Japan. Thanks for serving and stay safe.


----------



## dwidget

welcome aboard you will get lots of encouragement from this group, have you visited the canadian's tim horton's for coffee yet? the one in afghanistan is their busiest shop. lol


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Welcome from Cottage Grove, Oregon. So glad to have you join our KP Family. Praying for you and the others, stay safe.
Shirley


----------



## dreamrib

welcome from Nova Scotia. I'm a newbie myself but I've fallen in love with this site. I've met some great people


----------



## PamieSue1

Thank you for serving. Please be safe and enjoy your new craft! I think you will find it very relaxing!


----------



## Sailgurl

Welcome from Chicago. Thank you for your service to our great country. We owe so much to our military personnel. Happy to see you found this forum. It's a cool way to meet people from all over the world sharing knowledge, amd kindness. welcome!


----------



## kmcnaught

If you need yarn, needles, anything at all, let me know!!!

My brother was in the Army, a helicopter pilot, it was a cavalry unit, can't remember the unit number. He flew both Hueys and Cobras. He was KIA on 3-27-69. 

So believe me anything you need, knitting related or things that you can trade, or other people need there, let me know. I was the queen of Care packages!

We sent over so much stuff, he had a sign over his hutch reading Davenport's PX. We , the family, chuckled when we received the picture.

Karen McNaught


----------



## kmcnaught

kmcnaught said:


> If you need yarn, needles, anything at all, let me know!!!
> 
> My brother was in the Army, a helicopter pilot, it was a cavalry unit, can't remember the unit number. He flew both Hueys and Cobras. He was KIA on 3-27-69.
> 
> So believe me anything you need, knitting related or things that you can trade, or other people need there, let me know. I was the queen of Care packages!
> 
> We sent over so much stuff, he had a sign over his hutch reading Davenport's PX. We , the family, chuckled when we received the picture.
> 
> Karen McNaught


----------



## Stablebummom

I agree! I will too!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER

kmcnaught said:


> kmcnaught said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you need yarn, needles, anything at all, let me know!!!
> 
> My brother was in the Army, a helicopter pilot, it was a cavalry unit, can't remember the unit number. He flew both Hueys and Cobras. He was KIA on 3-27-69.
> 
> So believe me anything you need, knitting related or things that you can trade, or other people need there, let me know. I was the queen of Care packages!
> 
> We sent over so much stuff, he had a sign over his hutch reading Davenport's PX. We , the family, chuckled when we received the picture.
> 
> Karen McNaught
Click to expand...

perhaps we at kp can do a mass knit a long or needs a long for the troups. You are the queen of Care packages = how do we go about it?


----------



## tavimama

TRINITYCRAFTSISTER said:


> kmcnaught said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmcnaught said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you need yarn, needles, anything at all, let me know!!!
> 
> My brother was in the Army, a helicopter pilot, it was a cavalry unit, can't remember the unit number. He flew both Hueys and Cobras. He was KIA on 3-27-69.
> 
> So believe me anything you need, knitting related or things that you can trade, or other people need there, let me know. I was the queen of Care packages!
> 
> We sent over so much stuff, he had a sign over his hutch reading Davenport's PX. We , the family, chuckled when we received the picture.
> 
> Karen McNaught
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> perhaps we at kp can do a mass knit a long or needs a long for the troups. You are the queen of Care packages = how do we go about it?
Click to expand...

Would love to get involved - count me in please.


----------



## kmcnaught

First, determine what these troops need, second determine their APO, AE address, as that is the airmail for overseas shipments and the most inexpensive way to ship. I know from personal experience that we can help them personally, not what things the US government can provide. The fan that my brother had never came back with his personal belongings. It was kept there for the additional comfort needed for someone. And I'm glad someone got use of it.

Karen


----------



## Corbie

Welcome... I belong to a knitting group that make hats for the soldiers over there. If you send me you address I make sure you get hats... One you get going you are hooked as there is soo much wonderful yarns and pattern.


----------



## Cpautler

Welcome from Tampa, FL Pamela! Thank you for doing what you are doing for all of us (knitters!) stateside. I'm a relatively new knitter and love it as well. Good luck with the socks and I will think of you when I knit my first pair!


----------



## -knitter

Welcome!! Stay safe!


----------



## patwollin

Glad you could join us!! Welcome from WI! Thanks so much for your service, please stay safe!! You will learn lots on this site. I know you are going to enjoy it! Keep in touch! Let us know if you need anything, we can ship it over to you! Happy Knitting/crocheting!!


----------



## sandy127

Welcome and Thank You for your service!


----------



## Punkin

Pam, am so happy you signed on because it has been really interesting seeing all the responses from different areas of the world. You could say we are a "tight-knit" group. As others have said, you let us know what you need or want, we are here to serve you. Thanks again for your service.


----------



## MsMac

PamPam0322 said:


> My name is Pamela Pillow-Spurgeon. I am currently deployed in Afghanistan. I joined a knitting class Sat. and I love it! My vision is to eventually be able to knit a pair of funky socks :lol:


Hi Pamela and welcome to the forum! You're going to love it because there is an answer for ANY question you might have. The women here are SO knowledgeable and can help you in a way you can understand.

..... and from me and my family THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!!! God bless you and keep you safe!


----------



## renee greenberg

Hi Pam- Glad to read your intro. I support you! My dad was in the US Navy WW2. I'm from Brooklyn. I am currently on my 13th pair of knitted socks. Firstly, go to www.theknitgirllls.com and watch their podcasts on casting on and the "afterthought heel". I knit socks in Magic Loop 2 at a time on a 40in. circular needle. I do them toe up. It took me about 3 years to learn because I didn't have a patient teacher. Also, now they have podcasts which make it easier. I also bought a book by Anne Budd, "Sock Knitting Master Class" . She has a DVD in the back of the book. Cookie A. also has a book that has easy directions. But if you are doing magic loop, do the simple cast on in a figure 8, not Judy's cast on. That seems to be complicated. Haven't learned it yet. 
I love funky socks. I even ordered unmatched socks from QVC to wear when I don't wear my own knitted ones. The ones you make can be one at a time and don't have to match. Also, you can make the heels in different colors or the toes in different colors.

Remember that the best sock yarn is wool with about 20% nylon. They will last longer & not wear out. 
Good luck/ stay safe/ If you need any advice, send me an e-mail. I'll try to answer. 
Renee


----------



## netcst

Thank you for your service. If you need anything just ask!


----------



## Tashi

Welcome from sunny Perth Australia. 
Yes do have a go at some funky knitting - cowls are great as well. Reward yourself!! Keep safe and sane, knitting will achieve both!!! 
Where do you get your yarn from ? Happy to send you some!


----------



## nhauf001

Welcome from Cross Roads TX, my neice (from Nebraska) is in afghanistan as a civilian contractor. I write her once a week. and see her on facebook now and then. Stay safe and sane and thank you for your service


----------

